
The FinTech Opportunity - Gimpei
https://www.nber.org/papers/w22476?utm_campaign=ntw&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ntw
======
Gimpei
Here's the ungated version:
[http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~tphilipp/papers/FinTech.pdf](http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~tphilipp/papers/FinTech.pdf)

